# Bird/bulldog ?



## pig snatcher (Feb 3, 2010)

For those of you that use this cross how do they performe? Range, nose, and gritt?  It seems to be a poppulare cross down in Florida and Georgia, but I have never had the opportunity to hunt with one.  I have had several hound and bull crosses and liked them pretty good, got a redbone/pitt pup now.


----------



## WOODARD29 (Feb 3, 2010)

*I love em.*

I been hunting with all kind of dogs, but always find myself going and buying a english pointer, and breeding it to a rangey pitbull. I got 4 now they are going to finish out great. Hunt hard, durable,speeds good, nose good, just take a lil long to mature out. But if your willing to wait you'll have something great. Just  my 2 cents. 22 years of hunting hogs.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 3, 2010)

Preforme awesome. The range about close or medium but i have 2 that will go if they are on a hog. they have good noses and mine will catch whatever they see. my favorite breed by far


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 3, 2010)

WOODARD29 said:


> I been hunting with all kind of dogs, but always find myself going and buying a english pointer, and breeding it to a rangey pitbull. I got 4 now they are going to finish out great. Hunt hard, durable,speeds good, nose good, just take a lil long to mature out. But if your willing to wait you'll have something great. Just  my 2 cents. 22 years of hunting hogs.



Most bird dogs I've seen are like that.  Late like a puppy for too long.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 3, 2010)

pig snatcher said:


> For those of you that use this cross how do they performe? Range, nose, and gritt?  It seems to be a poppulare cross down in Florida and Georgia, but I have never had the opportunity to hunt with one.  I have had several hound and bull crosses and liked them pretty good, got a redbone/pitt pup now.



Mosy of ur bird and bull cross down here are out of german shorthair pointers . They are good wind dogs with a headfull of sense .They are good walking dogs but most ive owned or seen wont stay with a hog but a few hours! And most of them are pretty ruff! They are mostly a close to medium range dog with all the hunt in the world .Havent had many stay the whole race on them south GA hogs...They got there tennis shoes on!


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 3, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Mosy of ur bird and bull cross down here are out of german shorthair pointers . They are good wind dogs with a headfull of sense .They are good walking dogs but most ive owned or seen wont stay with a hog but a few hours! And most of them are pretty ruff! They are mostly a close to medium range dog with all the hunt in the world .Havent had many stay the whole race on them south GA hogs...*They got there tennis shoes on*!


you aint lyin about that bro...o and bird/bull crosses are prob the most popular around where we hunt(south/mid ga) they are like an all around athlete of dogs...got strenght, lil bit of nose, speed and grit. That and some hog hair and you got yourself a


----------



## Fifty (Feb 3, 2010)

got a buddy with a straight gsp thats real gritty, medium to long range, real good nose, and will run all day. that dog will not get tired.  id definitely like to try a bird/bull mix


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Most bird dogs I've seen are like that.  Late like a puppy for too long.



I have a 6 month old bird/bull how old do they usually mature enough to start training/hunting


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 23, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> I have a 6 month old bird/bull how old do they usually mature enough to start training/hunting



start now with small pigs


----------



## gin house (Feb 23, 2010)

depends on where you are in south carolina.  theres a few guys around here hunt that kind of dog, mostly for rcd.  if youre in the flatland or have sign to put them in they should do well, all depends on the dog, blood is blood but dogs are like people, individuals.   up here in the mountains and foothills unless you have fresh sign you would probably want something with more nose.  we hunt the mountains walking our dogs thru the woods, very rarely do we ever have sign to turn in on.   dont know if this helped you or not. just my opinion.


----------

